

Why You Should Run SSH on Another Port - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/putting-ssh-another-port-good-idea/

======
opless
Putting ssh on another port is just plain stupid.

To say that you might avoid a 0-day exploit is just a strawman argument.

The main problem with ssh is PASSWORDS not zero day exploits.

If you were serious about blocking potential bad hosts exploiting your
internet-facing hosts you'd use a firewall and only allow certain hosts to
connect.

~~~
sarciszewski
And use public key auth, exclusively. :)

~~~
opless
Exactly :)

